# Whats the status of the Canadian Arrow space shuttle program.



## pitdroid (7 Jun 2011)

I was reading an article from 2005 about a private space company building a space shuttle called Canadian Arrow and that they were going to build a launch pad in the CF base at Meaford. It's going to be the first space launch from Canada.Has anyone heard any more from this? Last I heard is that they were thinking of doing it in New Brunswick but Meaford was still being considered.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jun 2011)

Try here  
http://bit.ly/j41O4N


----------



## ArmyRick (7 Jun 2011)

Put the freaking glue bottle down, man.

Glue is meant for sticking sheets of paper, cardboard, goldfish, etc to like objects.

In no way should you ever, take a long hard sniff out of the bottle like that. Seriously, this stuff damages your brain. see link please
http://www.blurtit.com/q168636.html

Cheers and hoping your recovery is successful


----------



## helpup (7 Jun 2011)

"Sigh" :tsktsk:  Pitrod this is becomming a habbit for you and not a very good one

http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/story/2010/11/12/spaceflight-x-prize-feeney-da-vinci.html

Using your title in 20 seconds I came up with that information.  On the off chance you wanted to start a discussion rather then have us answer your questions you may have started your post such as.  Canadian Spaceflight and talked about it.  But if you had of searched this site you would of found 

Military Current Affairs & News / Re: Space Agency, DND seek to launch rockets for Canada
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/98417/post-1005484.html#msg1005484

and I am not going to do the rest of it.  Does that answer your question??????


----------



## pitdroid (7 Jun 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Try here
> http://bit.ly/j41O4N



Thanks for showing me something I already knew, I'm looking for news from 2011 most of those were from 2005 and I already read most of them anyways.


----------



## pitdroid (7 Jun 2011)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Put the freaking glue bottle down, man.
> 
> Glue is meant for sticking sheets of paper, cardboard, goldfish, etc to like objects.
> 
> ...



What the heck are you talking about?


----------



## Journeyman (7 Jun 2011)

pitdroid said:
			
		

> What the heck are you talking about?


I believe his comments indicate a......oh hell...

You

Spam

Stop


----------



## pitdroid (7 Jun 2011)

Well, yes I was both looking for any new news and wanting to start a discussion about it.


----------



## pitdroid (7 Jun 2011)

And I wanted to here what people on here possibly soldiers posted in Meaford know about it, I don't want to get sent to another thread or website were I still won't find what i'm looking for.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jun 2011)

pitdroid said:
			
		

> And I wanted to here what people on here possibly soldiers posted in Meaford know about it, I don't want to get sent to another thread or website were I still won't find what i'm looking for.


OK I  will be polite here. ArmyRick stated what I would have 10 years ago. ArmyRick and I go wayyyyyy back.

Friendly advice.....you might want to think twice before you hit the "enter" key.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jun 2011)

SPACE MARINES !!!!!


----------



## pitdroid (7 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> SPACE MARINES !!!!!



Well you stop with the Marines already?


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jun 2011)

pitdroid said:
			
		

> Well you stop with the Marines already?



Not so polite this time:

We'll stop with the smart a$$ comments when YOU stop with the nonsensical drivel you post. You had the chance.....


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jun 2011)

pitdroid said:
			
		

> *Well* you stop with the Marines already?



tsk, tsk........"*Will* you stop with the Marines already"

Yes, i will stop with the Marines.


----------



## pitdroid (7 Jun 2011)

Oh wow, I miss spelled one word.  :


----------



## mariomike (7 Jun 2011)

pitdroid said:
			
		

> Oh wow, I miss spelled one word.  :



Misspelled.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jun 2011)

pitdroid said:
			
		

> Oh wow, I miss spelled one word.  :



You blew it. We warned you. You chose to ignore us.....


----------



## pitdroid (7 Jun 2011)

I don't care anymore, you guys are making me reconsider joining the CF if thats what all members are like, Your giving the Canadian Forces a bad name.


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Jun 2011)

Wow...the CF is getting Marines????

COOL!  And we're gonna drop 'em from SPACE!  COOLER!!!

And they're gonna be armed with bows and arrows like Rambo was?  COOLEST!!!

And they're gonna be based out of CFB Borden too?  AWESOME!!! 

This thread is on it's way to being epic already.

 :rage:  :rage:  :rage:  :rage: 

NS


----------



## Container (7 Jun 2011)

pitdroid said:
			
		

> I don't care anymore, you guys are making me reconsider joining the CF if thats what all members are like, You're giving the Canadian Forces a bad name.



If you're going to join the Space Hulks instead of the CF you'll need to be mindful of this kind of stuff. They have high standards on written accuracy as well as disembowelment.


----------



## infantryian (7 Jun 2011)

Pitdroid, yes some members here are giving you a hard time, but there is also some good advice such as thinking before you post and searching before you start a new topic.

What you could have started with is:

"I read about this Canadian Arrow Program at http://www.aerospaceguide.net/launchvehicles/canadian_arrow.html (or any relevant site), I was wondering if anyone from Meaford had any thoughts on it. Do you think it is worth it for $250,000 a seat?"

Then a discussion could follow.

Everything that people post on yours does not need to turn into a point/counter-point. Sometimes the best thing is to let some people give you a hard time, keep your mouth shut, and try to understand what it is that they are trying to teach you. As for the reconsidering joining the CF, I guarantee that you will experience people being much harsher with you in uniform than on this website. As an added bonus, while I don't want to speak for the staff, I don't think that many people have been docked MP, muted, or banned because they did NOT reply with a sniping remark to someone who told them to spell check or was giving them a hard time.


----------



## mariomike (7 Jun 2011)

pitdroid said:
			
		

> I don't care anymore, you guys are making me reconsider joining the CF if thats what all members are like, Your giving the Canadian Forces a bad name.



I'm just a civvy, Pitdroid, and I was just kidding with you, and this is just radio chatter.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jun 2011)

Its very easy to snipe on the keyboard. Much harder to do it up close and personal in real life.

pitdroid, we really are trying to help. As you will realize soon enough, we have a strange way of doing things, but we are in a strange occupation.


----------



## pitdroid (7 Jun 2011)

Sapperian said:
			
		

> Pitdroid, yes some members here are giving you a hard time, but there is also some good advice such as thinking before you post and searching before you start a new topic.
> 
> What you could have started with is:
> 
> ...



Its not that there giving me a hard time or anything, well it kinda is but one thing I'm getting sick of is bringing a topic from one thread I start to another like the marines thing.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jun 2011)

pitdroid said:
			
		

> Its not that *there* giving me a hard time or anything, well it kinda is but one thing I'm getting sick of is bringing a topic from one thread I start to another like the marines thing.



they're


Just trying to help.


----------



## infantryian (7 Jun 2011)

I think that it is somewhat fair to be unhappy about that. My limited experience so far, however, does show me that if you make a mistake or say something less than intelligent, your buddies will never let you live it down. It's all part of the fun.

Besides, I think that the issue was closed when it was said,



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yes, i will stop with the Marines.



Although, They're is the preferred usage in that context.


----------



## Journeyman (7 Jun 2011)

I guess my only complaint is not being able to slap someone more than once per day, MilPoint-wise, when they choose to go on being stupid and whiny, despite the mentoring advice of others. Sad.



OK, I have another minor complaint as well: when someone petulantly stomps their feet and punches their teddy bear saying, "I'm not going to join the CF because you people are all big meanies," they probably won't stick to their word. Yep, that's sad too.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Jun 2011)

pitdroid said:
			
		

> I don't care anymore, you guys are making me reconsider joining the CF if thats what all members are like, Your giving the Canadian Forces a bad name.



Some people on the internet were mean to you and you are reconsidering joining the CF? Really think on that one and I think it sounds pretty silly no matter how many time you think about it.


----------



## medicineman (7 Jun 2011)

To be honest pitdroid, if this is bugging you, you'd probably have a really hard time in university with people correcting your grammar, spelling, research, etc and not saying it to your face...imagine someone foaming at the mouth,  literally nose to nose with you, about the fact your bed corners were were tucked at 47 degrees vice the 45 required by regulation, and then ripping it apart and tossing it in the corner and telling you that you have 2 minutes to get it perfect again.

If you don't think that you can handle that, you're right, you should reconsider a career with the Forces.   :2c:

We may now return to our regularly scheduled programming.

MM


----------



## helpup (7 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> To be honest pitdroid, if this is bugging you, you'd probably have a really hard time in university with people correcting your grammar, spelling, research, etc and not saying it to your face...imagine someone foaming at the mouth,  literally nose to nose with you, about the fact your bed corners were were tucked at 47 degrees vice the 45 required by regulation, and then ripping it apart and tossing it in the corner and telling you that you have 2 minutes to get it perfect again.
> 
> If you don't think that you can handle that, you're right, you should reconsider a career with the Forces.   :2c:
> 
> MM



And to think we use to have bedding, mattress, articles of clothing thrown out the window/doorway.

Oh BTW didnt the links I pointed out have more information?  :


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Jun 2011)

pitdroid is on a time out and can't answer anyone. Please leave him be for now, it's not fair when he can't respond.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## a_majoor (8 Jun 2011)

The last few times I was in Meaford I saw nor heard anything about Canadian Arrow. The PlanetSpace website was last updated in 2009, so it looks like our chances of getting a ride are slim to non existent.

Their technical model seemed fairly conservative, dust off already developed designs and recreate them with modern materials and manufacturing techniques. The Arrow was a straight copy of the A-4 (V-2) rocket, and they had also posted design work using the FDL-7 series of "lifting bodies" from the late 1960's. These things had already been proven to work in the past....

I also attended a talk by one of the principles of the company, Geoff Sheerin, in 2004 who claimed (among other things) that three "Arrows" strapped together could boost a second stage to orbit carrying a small satellite, and the CF and other government departments had been briefed on the Arrow project in attempts to get funding or other assistance (hence the Meaford thing).

Now if this is the sort of discussion you want; start off with a logical question or statement (spellcheck is nice) and you will get this answer much sooner than a vague, gramatically challenged question. [/mentor]


----------



## masterchief (8 Jun 2011)

pitdroid said:
			
		

> I don't care anymore, you guys are making me reconsider joining the CF if thats what all members are like, Your giving the Canadian Forces a bad name.


 :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


But on a serious note. 
I used to live in Meaford, and the last thing that I heard was that the whole Arrow idea was either being replaced or just simply scrapped.

Bill


----------



## Staff Weenie (9 Jun 2011)

I'm not an Aerospace Engineer, but I seem to recall learning years ago that the prefered launch sites are as close to the equator as possible. Something about it requiring less fuel, thus lighter and cheaper rockets to boost the same payload (or a larger payload possible for a standard rocket - take your pick). Not sure how the Russians and Chinese chose their launch sites, but they like to build things big anyways.

I would think the weather and the location of Meaford would limit its use as a launch site.


----------



## a_majoor (9 Jun 2011)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> I'm not an Aerospace Engineer, but I seem to recall learning years ago that the prefered launch sites are as close to the equator as possible. Something about it requiring less fuel, thus lighter and cheaper rockets to boost the same payload (or a larger payload possible for a standard rocket - take your pick). Not sure how the Russians and Chinese chose their launch sites, but they like to build things big anyways.
> 
> I would think the weather and the location of Meaford would limit its use as a launch site.



Launching near the equator takes advantage of the rotational velociry of the Earth, so you need less fuel or can carry a greater mass to orbit.

The launching of rockets in Meaford might have interfered with the Base Weather Machine, so was discouraged by the Base RSM  ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (9 Jun 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Launching near the equator takes advantage of the rotational velociry of the Earth, so you need less fuel or can carry a greater mass to orbit.



The rotation of the Earth also has an effect on the depth of the atmosphere.   The Earth's rotation causes the atmosphere around the equator to be quite a bit thicker than the depth of the atmosphere in the polar regions.  Imagine spinning a slightly deflated, slightly squashed dripping wet basketball at high speed. More water will be drawn to the "equator" of the ball.

. The thinner atmosphere in polar regions allows things being launched to break  through with more ease.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (10 Jun 2011)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> . . . . .  Not sure how the Russians and Chinese chose their launch sites, but they like to build things big anyways.
> 
> I would think the weather and the location of Meaford would limit its use as a launch site.



Russia's launch site is Baikonur.  When the site was selected it was in the Soviet Union, now the location is leased from Kazahkstan.  Judging from its location, it could be assumed that the site selection criteria included being as close to the equator as possible while remaining within territorial boundaries, and of course, being as isolated from prying eyes as possible (it was during the Cold War, after all).  Interestingly, it is roughly at the same latitude as Meaford.  Well, actually, Meaford is about one degree further south.


----------



## a_majoor (17 Jun 2011)

One degree further south but the weather is probably just as crappy.....


----------



## Strike (18 Jun 2011)

Given that the Arrow project was supposed to be a simple up then down type trip (no orbit), one of the reasons Meaford was chosen had to do with the airspace that was already set aside for military use and fresh water close by.  After all, where do you think the capsule was supposed to land?

East or west coast would have been nice (lots of water and launch from a barge, which was another plan) but then there are difficulties with corrosion, and the parts were meant to be re-used.

Made it to the face-to-face interview portion when the project was still a go so I had to do some research on it.  By the way, two of the guys who were chosen (out of 6) were Tac Hel.  I think there were one or two more military types and then the rest were civvies.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Jun 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> One degree further south but the weather is probably just as crappy.....



Baikonur probably doesn't have the 'Weather Switch' located in the Base CWO's office. :


----------

